# Modern Rhetoric



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 30, 2010)

Out of curiosity, would you consider main stream teaching on rhetoric useless? I know that great men of past were versed in rhetoric and used it in their speeches, sermons, writings, etc, but I am curious if the post-modern world approaches rhetoric in a way that is no longer beneficial to a pastor.


----------

